# Do you feel like you need a miracle?



## hurtinginAL (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm believing for God to do a miracle in our marriage as we're separated right now for 10 days. I did get a text on Easter sunday a day after I thought it was over..."I haven't given up. I just need some time. The message today was very loud & powerful and I'm praying for a miracle in our hearts & marriage" 

I didn't leave her alone and she blew up again yesterday...but I'm leaving her alone now and praying for her daily. 

This message is great:

Here's a link to the message..."When Only A Miracle Will Do."
When Only a Miracle Will Do | Media | Church of the Highlands


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Over the past six years I've felt that I needed many miracles. Some prayers have been answered, some have not. I have truly seen some miracles happen. Therefore, I have faith and place those really difficult trials in God's capable hands.

Hope things work out whatever God's plan is for you.


----------



## SRN (Mar 20, 2012)

Remember, you have to act. God's not going to do it for you.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

hurtinginAL said:


> I'm believing for God to do a miracle in our marriage as we're separated right now for 10 days. I did get a text on Easter sunday a day after I thought it was over..."I haven't given up. I just need some time. The message today was very loud & powerful and I'm praying for a miracle in our hearts & marriage"
> 
> I didn't leave her alone and she blew up again yesterday...but I'm leaving her alone now and praying for her daily.
> 
> ...


God is definitely in the business of miracles. If you truly ask you shall receive. I'm learning to have patience (something I lacked) while I'm waiting on the Lord. 

I will pray for your hurt to subside.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

God will answer your prayer - if you are open to His answer.


----------



## SilverPanther (Feb 2, 2012)

Only through a miracle could I ever reconcile with with my husband. I agree with SRN, you have to act, but sometimes there is nothing more you can do but wait and pray. 

However, I once before said only a miracle can reconcile us, I thought the miracle happened, I believed his sick, twisted heart really loved me, and that he had really grown up enough to be a spouse to me, and I was horribly, horribly mistaken.

So I have to say, I stopped believing in miracles. How can I even trust one if it seems to come?


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sometimes losing the person is the miracle. May not see it now, but the plan is not for you to know.

Just put it in gods hands and thank him either way.

It is hard, but I am getting there.


----------

